# Dd wants to learn latin, does anyone have resources for sale?



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

title says it all i guess...and i'd appreciate any links you have to share....thanks a bunch....


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Check your local library to see if they offer Mango Languages. We have it here and it's free. The more people who sign up, the more languages the library can offer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look at this site:

http://www.learnlatinonlinefree.com/lessons_latin_i.php


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

thank you belfrybat , becka..due to her aspergers..she curls pages on book and libraries get really upset..lol..so i tend to buy..and obviously prefer used!!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Celina, the mango languages are offered on-line. I don't think they come in books. Maybe that would help? We signed up for it through the library but my dd can access it at home on the computer.

Good luck. I'd think that learning Latin would really be a plus, especially if she wants to go into medicine.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

What a smart kid to want to do this on her own. So much is based on Latin. I wish I would have studied it as a kid. It will do her well, encourage her and make sure you find a way.

Daniel


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Celina, I have sent you a pm.

D.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A FUN activity there would be to google the words to some old latin hymns and then sing them. Celine Dion sings a good "Ave Maria", but you would also need the words in print to get the words exactly right. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXw3Hj6vRoc&feature=related[/ame] Barbara streisand does it well too, and she enunciates better [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wFtXvt8TOQ&feature=related[/ame]

After 4 years of high school choir I knew enough latin to get the gist of most words that I had never heard of before, because I could see the root latin word inside of it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We had our homeschool co op planning meeting today to start working on next years classes and one mom mentioned using "Sing song latin" with her kids. I don't know much about it but she loves it.


----------

